# HGH help!



## superlite17 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello everyone, and thank you.

I am forty-two, working out seriously for a couple years... Did some stack cycles in college. Football.
In the past year I have been more lethargic, lot's of aches and pains, slow replication... Want to get some gains and reverse some of these nasty aging side effects.
There is a lot of deviation in HGH price, and numerous horror stories of rip off or bunk stuff, then once researching a million suppliers and sources, many seem to be self rated, and many only take money gram or western union, that is a lot of money to just send into outter space! Haha.
To be honest, affording this is a stretch for me, one I can make only ONCE. Any reliable, quality, less expensive suppliers? I definitely am not a star, and cannot afford to lose my money, Help? Do not get me wrong, I do not want to violate any forum rules, so please do not respond here in the forum or chew my ass for asking. PLEASE PM me with any suggestions, reliable review sites, and advice.
I have done my research, this is the route I need to go, guess 5iu/day 5 on 2 off seems standard... With some Test... Any dosing suggestions or insight from any other old farts like myself?

Thanks all for your time - Rod


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 27, 2011)

check the top sponsor in my sig.....he will take care of you


----------



## Jerhendr2203 (Sep 27, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> check the top sponsor in my sig.....he will take care of you



^^^^^this


----------



## superlite17 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey, thanks for taking the time to help me!


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 27, 2011)

superlite17 said:


> Hey, thanks for taking the time to help me!



Anytime bro


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 27, 2011)

and as far as dosing....you could always start off with 4iu/day and see how that goes. You can also run it at 5 days on and 2 days off as well.


----------



## ItsAParadox (Sep 27, 2011)

For the regain in energy, maybe try some testosterone, and at forty two you could try to go to your doc to get on TRT (testosterone replacement therapy). check under the anabolic section in the TRT/HRT sticky for more info, then ask around for more experienced user. In my opinion, test would be good for your goals without paying a fortune


----------



## superlite17 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! From your posts and research based on it I went withz but got a little concerned as the site is now saying they are down. Any idea about how long for delivery? I've been waiting about five days.
Also took your solid advice on coupling with Test. I am already low and have been prescribed androgel, so it will be a good fit. Did cypionate. Any recommendations on dosage?


----------



## meow (Oct 4, 2011)

I believe int. is about 7-10 business.


----------



## superlite17 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey thanks


----------



## hooper (Nov 19, 2011)

Set your eating right and get in to a good training routine  to get things happen cause just taken the test and HGH is not goos if you don't have the others
Good luck


----------



## superlite17 (Jan 2, 2012)

Things are good... Anybody used t3?


----------



## superlite17 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I believe it is called t3 insulin


----------

